# Felt Z5



## Packer Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

Just bought a Felt Z5 to replace my 1999 Trek 320. I guess I am in the club. After test riding 8 different bikes it was this or a specialized Robieax the z5 was $450 cheaper so not much of a choice. I love my new bike and the ride is better than my old steel frame. Never could stand aluminum frames so I am very happy the prices have come down on Carbon. I paid $1599 with the 105 group set that is a deal.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

Packer Fan said:


> Just bought a Felt Z5 to replace my 1999 Trek 320. I guess I am in the club. After test riding 8 different bikes it was this or a specialized Robieax the z5 was $450 cheaper so not much of a choice. I love my new bike and the ride is better than my old steel frame. Never could stand aluminum frames so I am very happy the prices have come down on Carbon. I paid $1599 with the 105 group set that is a deal.



Congrats,

I am going to buy felt z5/2014 soon in a week or so.
I owned Felt Z85 which I just sold over CL.

I don't race, more of a solo recreational rider with some commute. 104/5700 would be more than sufficient for sure..

Enjoy!!


----------



## Packer Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

You will love it. I did about 20 miles yesterday and that bike begs to go FAST! Light and agile


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

It's interesting to me that Felt is so much less expensive than the Specialized. It's every bit as much bike. Makes me wonder why anyone would choose a Specialized, really. I just got an F2 and it's a rocket ship. Ride the piss out of that Z5 packer fan, then ride it some more.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I have an F75 and just got an F2. Both great bikes and I could not part with the F75 when I got the carbon. Felt is a great value and so true they beg to be ridden and are a very nice balanced bike at any speed. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## Eldi (Apr 15, 2014)

I went to my local dealer to buy a Z5, turns out that they are out for the season


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Eldi said:


> I went to my local dealer to buy a Z5, turns out that they are out for the season


Most of the 2014 models were released last fall. This is not surprising. You know the whole story about the early bird and what not...


----------



## Eldi (Apr 15, 2014)

chudak said:


> Most of the 2014 models were released last fall. This is not surprising. You know the whole story about the early bird and what not...



So, with that in mind, would you say is best to wait for next fall for a 2015 model? The thing is that it wasn't up until last month I started reading reviews on that bike and since it would be my first road bike that made a good option..


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Eldi said:


> So, with that in mind, would you say is best to wait for next fall for a 2015 model? The thing is that it wasn't up until last month I started reading reviews on that bike and since it would be my first road bike that made a good option..


If you want to (or are willing to) miss the whole season this year then you could wait until fall for the 2015 bikes. Or you could call around the region to see if another dealer outside your immediate area has any left in stock. You might be able to convince your shop to do some kind of swap. Or you could look at other options (Z4, Z85, F4/F5). Or you could look at other brands. However I've heard that they are having similar issues this year with lots of models/sizes already sold out. 

Apparently everyone was unprepared for the demand this year.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Eldi said:


> I went to my local dealer to buy a Z5, turns out that they are out for the season


Ask your dealer about a promotional price on the Z4.

-SD


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

Are you saying your dealer can't get one from their supplier?

i just picked up a Z5 yesterday that they just built (they assembled it for me to test ride). I really wanted the Z4, but I'd have to wait a week and a half for their supplier. I might still go with a Z4 as my LBS has a one month trade up performance guarantee where I get 100% of the value applied towards a more expensive bike.

I can't believe the difference the Carbon Fiber frame makes for ride feel.


----------



## dd123 (Sep 14, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Ask your dealer about a promotional price on the Z4.
> 
> -SD


Hi SD,
Felt 2014 Z4 got me thinking as I really like the color combo.
I didn't like Felt Z5 color but like Felt z3 color combo which is out of my budget.

Wondering about the available promotional discount on Felt z4

Thanks


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

dd123 said:


> Hi SD,
> Felt 2014 Z4 got me thinking as I really like the color combo.
> I didn't like Felt Z5 color


Same here, I love the Black/Red combo, but didn't want to wait for the Z4. Now I will be second guessing myself all season...


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm curious about the 11-32 gearing on the Z5. Any input, good or bad.


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

g-dawg said:


> I'm curious about the 11-32 gearing on the Z5. Any input, good or bad.


It has worked well for me. I came from an F75x that had 11-28 and a 46/36 up front so I really wanted something that would help more in the hills and a little on the flats.

I've not really ridden any real hills yet, but that nice grandpa gearing will help me a lot.


----------



## bholden (May 13, 2014)

I have nearly 400 miles on my 2014 Z5 and I couldn't be happier with the gearing. Most of my rides are half climb, half flat and the gearing along with the stiffness of the frame are great. I'm new to road cycling, so my rides are roughly 2 hours with 2200 ft of elevation. Lots of short, steep sections along the way. Coming from a granny gear mountain bike world, the bike is a dream.


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

What bholden said.

Strava tells me I have over 300 miles on my 2014 Z5 now and this past week I've been through some hills. Gearing is perfect. In fact, tonight's commute home was supposed to be a recovery ride, but I keep thinking I am still 20 something and did a 22 mile ride through the hills again. The gearing saved me.

Love this bike, I just need "Felt red" bar tape....


----------

